# Hi! Cockapoo Puppies Coat



## saraayala15 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey everyone! So I am a soon-to-be cockapoo owner and I am so excited! I was hoping you all could help me figure out what kind of coat the darker puppies have in the attached picture. Would they be sable? Would they have the dark black ends on their ears and face once older or lighter brown? They come from fairly light parents. Please help me! From the litter I am taking two pups. Would you recommend a boy and a girl or should I have the same sexes? Your help would be greatly appreciated as I am a newb to all of this! Thanks!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry I don't know what colour it is but it is certainly very pretty. Not sure it really matters about the *** (I have 2 girls) but I think it is much more difficult to have 2 from the same litter ... unless you are very experienced with dogs?

Most people on here seem to get one then after a period of time, get another ... instead of 2 at once.

I'm sure others will be able to help with the colour.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sara 

Welcome and great to hear you are getting a cockapoo...

I am no expert but I do love coat colours .. I think the darker ones may be Sable ... a lady called MandyM on here is really good with all the unusual colours .. she will know .. please post as many pic as possible 

How old are the pups? 
what mix? english american mini toy etc 
What colours where the parents?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wow they are stunning!!! they are definately sables from what i can see,sables come in varying shades,the other looks like solid cream,just beautiful!! xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would recommend you take *1* pup and get a second at a letter date as taking tow pups from the same litter can go so wrong i have seen this happen more than once. take one and concentrate on that wound for a couple of moths get him or her settled then bring in a pall. 

i have siblings but they have months and rears between them.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

forgot to say that most sables get a lot paler but still have darker markings around the ears and face.i too would recommend you dont get 2 puppies because no matter what experience you may have most of the time 2 puppies will bond with each other rather than the family and training can be more difficult.It does sometimes work out but generally its advisable to get one puppy wait a few months to bond with and train your pup then get a 2nd,cant waut to see more pics theyre gorgeous!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi there i jave been looking after my mums puppy who is sister to my own pup for the last 5 days whilst they are on their hols.........HARD WORK!!!! I would not recommend getting two siblings that will be living in the same house,i totally agree with Kendal and Mandy,when they have each other nothing else matters,so think carefully x Beautiful pups though!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi how old are the pups in these photos?? by the time their 6weeks you will be able to see what colour they will and also you'll be able to tell if their coats will be straighter or wavy etc.
I agree with everyone else that says get one pup then another later on it will be alot easier.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

hi i think they look silver not sable i have had puppies that colour and they as adults went a grey/siler colour with black ears , 2 puppies from the same litter has its pros and cons 2 will play and sleep together and keep each other company , and if they are paper trained by the breeder before you get them half problem of house training is solved they eat together and encourage each other , now if you are a first time owner then maybe one maybe the best solution lots of things to take in to account janice


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sara... 

Have you got any more pics?
Have you decided? one or two pups?

Keep us posted  where are these little beauties from?


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Sara
We got two at the same time and have not regretted it one bit there are pros and cons yes its a little more work than having one at a time but Romeo makes some very good points in her post, they are company for each other, it probably does make crate/toilet training a bit easier. There are periods when they seem to be quite happy to play with each other and don't seem to bothered with you but if you interact with them those periods are few and far between. Of course if you get them together you only have it all to do once where as if you get them say 8/10 months apart you've just got into a great routine and its blown apart by a new arrival We would agree if this is your first time with puppies think about it, do your home work and assesses if you can give the time and effort that getting two at the same time requires.....good luck and enjoy your new puppies


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Sara
> We got two at the same time and have not regretted it one bit there are pros and cons yes its a little more work than having one at a time but Romeo makes some very good points in her post, they are company for each other, it probably does make crate/toilet training a bit easier. There are periods when they seem to be quite happy to play with each other and don't seem to bothered with you but if you interact with them those periods are few and far between. Of course if you get them together you only have it all to do once where as if you get them say 8/10 months apart you've just got into a great routine and its blown apart by a new arrival We would agree if this is your first time with puppies think about it, do your home work and assesses if you can give the time and effort that getting two at the same time requires.....good luck and enjoy your new puppies


But you and Jeanette are home all day (I guess) and you are an experienced dog trainer aren't you (which I think is why JD let you have two - I don't think they normally let people take two puppies at the same time) - correct me if I'm wrong. You have an awful lot more experience than a first time dog owner


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

embee said:


> But you and Jeanette are home all day (I guess) and you are an experienced dog trainer aren't you (which I think is why JD let you have two - I don't think they normally let people take two puppies at the same time) - correct me if I'm wrong. You have an awful lot more experience than a first time dog owner


As much as we would like to be at home all day actually we are not I have a full time job and work nights all the time, Jeannette has a part time job so its a house where someone is in bed from 10.30pm til 1pm the next day. For us we have tried to make sure our puppies have learnt to live with our life style and not vice versa.Take into account a puppy requires approximately 17 hours rest/sleep in any 24 hour period our life style actually helps the puppies achieve this....I'm not for one minute suggesting that two puppies at the same time is easy but also I don't think it makes it twice as hard/difficult. You have to be so careful on this forum what you say at times so please don't take it that our pups are shut up for 17 hours a day (they are not!) in fact on another thread we got questioned for giving our pups to much exercise. I hope Sara comes to the right decision for herself based on good sound advice and continues to ask for it however, she did get a lot of negativity as we did when people found out we were having two puppies And yes we are experienced doggy people but it didn't seem to stop people casting judgement
PS don't mean to upset anyone just the way I feel. Michael have a nice day with your Cockapoo's


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

michaelwatson54 said:


> PS don't mean to upset anyone just the way I feel. Michael have a nice day with your Cockapoo's


Hope you don't feel I was being negative but just tried to say you are very experienced with dogs and anyone considering two puppies at the same time should think it through carefully - especially if they are first time dog owners.

Even one puppy can be very challenging at times.

I don't think anyone is against others having two puppies but they just want to make sure people give it careful thought.


----------



## saraayala15 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys! Sorry for taking so long to reply! I have been super busy but I appreciate everyone's opinion. I am not extremely experienced with dogs but my family and I have always trained ours and I recently on my own fostered a boxer and trained her so I am not a compete newb. The reason I am interested in getting two puppies is because my friend's poodle and cockerspaniel accidently got pregnant and they are giving them away to anyone and I know I can give them a good home. It may not be the ideal situation but I love animals especially dogs! I think I may be up the challenge! Thanks for all the advice and encouragement! Does anyone know if a male and female from the same litter will work okay?


----------



## saraayala15 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry for not answering some of your other questions! I have decided on the two pups and I promise to let you guys know how my months of terror go! In the pictures they are 2 weeks old but I have not been provided any other pictures. I would love to see them now that they are six weeks. This is the second litter of puppies that were unintended. But one of my good friend's has one of the puppies from the first litter and she is just lovely. They really want these puppies out of their house already! Poor little ones! I live in El Paso and they are in San Antonio so it looks like I will be driving there this weekend! Do you think they could be silver? As soon as I finally get more pictures I promise to post them!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations on you're two puppies. Can't wait to see what they look like now at six weeks old. 

Mandy - we do advise virgin puppy owners that taking two pups together can be difficult to manage. Michael and Jeanette are indeed experienced and dedicated dog handlers/trainer so we happy for them to make their own choices. 

I feel the key to having running on multiple puppies of a similar age is having great facilities for them i.e. Large covered run outside, individual crates inside, secure enclosed yard/garden. This is so that you can easily handle them without fear of them escaping, so that you can stay relaxed and give the impression to the pups that you are always calm and in control. Also so that the pups are not under your feet or on your lap 24/7 a covered outdoor run gives the pups a comfortable place for time out for a couple of hours a day, as they need to get used to being happy NOT tied to your apron strings. I agree totally with Michael that the pups should fit into your lifestyle from day 1. If you over fuss a puppy it will become a fussy dog. They need love, care, routine and structure that has to be set by the owner. I do feel that some of the 
issues we read about are not the puppies/dogs problem it's the owner.

At the moment we are running on three of our own pups now 14 weeks ish plus two for a customer 1 x 14 weeks and 1 x 5 months. So that's 5 pups together and they are all very well balanced, affectionate and cuddly to us, doing great with clicker training all doing watch/sit and recall both simultaneously and individually, all lead trained and all crate trained, house training is on the way too. When I clicker train them together each knows it's name and will respond individually to commands and praise. My point is that in my experience, with the right knowledge it is just as easy to train multiple pups as it is just one. They will do what you expect of them.......within reason 
 

Julia xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> This is so that you can easily handle them without fear of them escaping, so that you can stay relaxed and give the impression to the pups that you are always calm and in control.


But you are always calm and in control


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> But you are always calm and in control


Lol.....on the outside xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we have a brother and sister coming to class next week they have already drawn blood off each other and their owners who were trying to separate them, they are only 4 months old they have had to send one to stay her mum to stop them fighting. 
I'm sorry but i can never agree with two siblings. i am all for mutable dogs but not at the exact same time as puppies and certainly not from the same litter. 




i wish you all the best, but get them neutered as soon as and teach them to live independent of each other.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Lol.....on the outside xx


ah, but you have manuka honey on the inside 
Just seen the video on your website, fat puppies Molly has  They are all gorgeous  Hope you have a good day tomorrow, lucky new owners


----------

